# Does R35 worth to own?



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

delete thread please.


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

newbi. SNM


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

newbi said:


> Does R35 worth to own? i heard the news of R35 poor transmission even some has broken transmission, and high maintaince, sensitive car. once you change anythings parts of the ride, you have to reset. and expensive aftermarket parts. LOL!!!
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> My english is not good. please forgive. =)
> ...


Welldone newbi :chuckle: havne't heard from you for time, but you just made another appearance with a BANG! loool. 
Princetokyo-GTR, what do you mean by SNM, what's that?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

newbi said:


> Does R35 worth to own? i heard the news of R35 poor transmission even some has broken transmission, and high maintaince, sensitive car. once you change anythings parts of the ride, you have to reset. and expensive aftermarket parts. LOL!!!
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> My english is not good. please forgive. =)
> ...


Your english is better than my malaysian


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Your english is better than my malaysian


You mean Malay? 

:chuckle:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

totally worth it  especially in Malaysia

cars are 300% more expensive across the board, so its not like the GTR is particularly expensive.. You might be able to get some older model ferraris or lambos with the same money but neither will perform like the 35!


----------



## Maza10 (Feb 22, 2010)

newbi said:


> Does R35 worth to own? i heard the news of R35 poor transmission even some has broken transmission, and high maintaince, sensitive car. once you change anythings parts of the ride, you have to reset. and expensive aftermarket parts. LOL!!!
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> My english is not good. please forgive. =)
> ...


hey

Lamborghini and Ferrari not good compare GTR R35. 
Here in Eng we make GTR go too fast with cobb and chips very power not much money.
You save money sell bnr34 buy one GTR R35 and make Lamborghini and Ferrari look to much slow. Here in Eng call GTR " Ferrari eater", for breakfast, lunch and dindins.
V speca no need buy drop money fast make pocket cry. Buy black hedition or premium same as buy one get one free
Transmission no worry gooda upto 700 horse. Dont worry be happy!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Maza10 said:


> hey
> 
> Lamborghini and Ferrari not good compare GTR R35.
> Here in Eng we make GTR go too fast with cobb and chips very power not much money.
> ...


what a w*nker

go and be condescending somewhere else


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Maza10 said:


> hey
> 
> Lamborghini and Ferrari not good compare GTR R35.
> Here in Eng we make GTR go too fast with cobb and chips very power not much money.
> ...


what on earth are you saying ! pmsl ... lolol hilarious stuff :chuckle:
Let's not take the micky, newbi is a cool guy it's just that he cannot express himself in an articulate fashion, it'd be nice to contribute to his enquiry and concerns in a sesible manner, some 35 owners' input might be of great help for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maza10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Only messing about Newbi, no offense intended mate


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Maza10 said:


> hey
> 
> Lamborghini and Ferrari not good compare GTR R35.
> Here in Eng we make GTR go too fast with cod and chips very power not much money. Here in Eng call GTR " Ferrari eater", for breakfast, lunch and dindins.


:chuckle:


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Your english is better than my malaysian


really?


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

LoL!!! all laughing at my english. but you guys are good person. =)

if i talking on australia skyline forum, they keep laughing and talk a lot ****. 
This is bad, i will not laughing at those who learning chinese. but they laughing at me. LOL!!!


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

hi, Nigel. =)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

hey Eric how is it going buddy? How are you getting on with the modifications on your R34? hope all is well mate, good to hear from you :thumbsup:


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Nigel, i am fine, =) thank you so much, how about you? i am consider to invite Pentroof japan to come mapping my ride. its all ready, just waiting they quotation. =) because local tuner cannot trustable. no confident with them. they even talking a lot ****. this car 600hp, that car 600hp, oh man! is that easy to get 600hp? our GTR rb26dett need to spend more than 30,000 USD to get 600hp, those normal car have that easy to reach that hp? they just talk ****. i reject them. = =..


Do you have R35?
I heard R35 is hard to care, very sensitive. and have to reset ecu if got anythings change. is that true? hehe...just wanna know more about R35, as it is nicely than R34, haha! LOL!!! Do you like it?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

newbi said:


> Nigel, i am fine, =) thank you so much, how about you? i am consider to invite Pentroof japan to come mapping my ride. its all ready, just waiting they quotation. =) because local tuner cannot trustable. no confident with them. they even talking a lot ****. this car 600hp, that car 600hp, oh man! is that easy to get 600hp? our GTR rb26dett need to spend more than 30,000 USD to get 600hp, those normal car have that easy to reach that hp? they just talk ****. i reject them. = =..
> 
> 
> Do you have R35?
> I heard R35 is hard to care, very sensitive. and have to reset ecu if got anythings change. is that true? hehe...just wanna know more about R35, as it is nicely than R34, haha! LOL!!! Do you like it?


Hi Eric, to achieve 600hp from the RB26 is not that difficult, though with the right upgrades you can easily achieve that. To achieve 600hp I wouldn't have thought it costs $30000 USD, I reckon half of that money should be enought for that kind of power, but having said that Malaysia is pretty expensive I heard, so not really familiar with the prices there. 
When you do do your engine component and drivetrain upgrades, idealy you would then need a remap of the ecu. For a remap in the UK it normally cost about £600-£800.

As for the R35GTR it's a brilliant car in its own right. Astonishing performance and handling, a lot of a car for the money. I think the sensitiveness of the R35 is a bit exaggerated from what I know, and no I don't have one, but I have read as much as I could, because I'm planning to buy one too. To achieve more power and modify the 35GTR further has proved to be a lot easier than initially thought. We have now seen so many 35GTRs producing staggering power and numbers at dragstrips. If you do upgrades of course it then needs to be mapped. There are a lot of threads in the Nissan GTR section that you will find very useful to read. If you are looking to buy one in the future I definetely recommend it.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

no, i dont mean they say rb26 600hp, they are talking at those car which are made in malaysia, Proton and perodua. hehe...
yea, i read a lot about r35, but i cant afford it.. hehe....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

newbi said:


> no, i dont mean they say rb26 600hp, they are talking at those car which are made in malaysia, Proton and perodua. hehe...
> yea, i read a lot about r35, but i cant afford it.. hehe....


600hp from a Proton? :chuckle: $30,000 would be cheap for that


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

As far as I am concerned the R35 is the best car ever I have owned. I have had a M3 E46 and E93 they are good cars but not great. My only gripe is the paint work is shit and the transmission is shocking, oh and you will need a very deep wallet


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

MALAYSIA BOLEH!!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

numbnuts said:


> As far as I am concerned the R35 is the best car ever I have owned. I have had a M3 E46 and E93 they are good cars but not great. My only gripe is the paint work is shit and the transmission is shocking, oh and you will need a very deep wallet


why do you say the transmission is shit ?


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

No the paint is shit, the transmission is just shocking. My transmission had to be replaced after 26000 miles that to me is not good, I am the second owner so maybe the first owner hammered it and I paid the ultimate price (literally)

Nissan did look after me and now its all sorted and I have a brand new 2013 gearbox in and its fantastic


----------

